# mighty quite



## C Nash (Nov 7, 2007)

Have noticed that there has been very few post this week. Have all rvs been stored for the winter or fuel price got us off the roads? Upside is I guess all are having fewer problems. Does that mean the rvs are getting better and fewer problems? Noticed there are 8075 members so surely there are more opinions out there. Just wondering


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 7, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

I have noticed it also Chelse, guess my 5th wheel will be winterized soon.  Going down to 26-29 tonight, but for the next week it is slowly warming back up.  Just this one night of freezing.  

I will be gone myself from the 11th to 18th.  Wife and I are going on a well deserved vacation.  First non working trip in a very long time.  Looking forward to it, but also nervous about leaving the business.  I know that my guys will be OK, but still think about it.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 7, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

Enjoy the vacation Ken.  I know the feeling about leaving the business but it'll be there when you get back. By the way, got to hear the sonic boom of the shuttle here in Alabana as it returned today. First time I have heard a sonic boom in quite a while.  Was outside and heard the boom boom and then remembered that the shuttle was returning ran inside and turned on the tv and sure enough the shuttle was 8 min fron the cape.  TV was reporting tonight that it came over Birmingham.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 7, 2007)

Re: mighty quite



HELLO CHELSE !!!!!!!!

 Loud enough for YA :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Nov 7, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

I think that most people do slow down in the winter months. We are still out here fulltiming and I am sure we are not alone!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

i have noticed to the quiet time on this site ,,, i bet it's like alot of parks ,, the rver's are respecting quiet time :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 7, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

There were still plenty of RV's on the road heading South when we were heading South.  Don't know now that we are temporairliy stopped.  Hope to be heading back out in about 10 days.  Maybe there will be a spot left out there in the RV Parks for us.  I did notice Diesel took a nice jump in price ($3.49/gal) here in Dayton, OH.  Maybe if it goes much higher there will be lots of sites out there for us to pick from.  Heck, if diesel goes much higher maybe the RV Parks will lower their outrageous nightly prices.  Seems to me the nightly rates to sleep in your own bed are out of sight.  Can't believe 10 cents worth of water and 25 cents of electricity could cost an average of $35/$40 per night.  I guess the 50 foot by 20 foot space to park on commands lots of $$$$$  No wonder the free overnight stop at Wal-Mart is so popular. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

DL u know u'r right ,, if the fuel prices keep going up ,, then what will the CG do ??? without us rver's paying for their property ,, then u might see more than a few shutting down,, and for the full resident rver's ,, they will be paying alot more for their full time spots to make up for the loss of the vacationing rver's.. i may be wrong ,, but it's sad to say that alot of fulltimer's are pulling the plug on rving,, due to the fact that the outside cost (fuel,eats and such) are going up but their monthly income is not ,, this is a sad time for all rver's ,, it might get better but i think not.. 
Bty ,, DL ,, u think i could get a raise this week :question:  :question:  :question:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

And, just think about the "truck drivers" and what they are having to pay for fuel being on the road 24/7 or so?  All that extra fuel costs is passed on to us consumers.  We parked our Class A and bought a TT from Kenneth at Grandview Trailer Sales and plan on leaving it parked in Florida after we go home next spring.  AT 6=7 MPG I just could not afford to drive the Class A from home to here and back.  This whole fuel thing is snowballing to many different areas and the bottom line is those that sell us the oil IMO are actually the terrorists hurting us in our pocketbooks............. :blackeye:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

Yep, I got a message from SunnyBrook yesterday that the fuel surcharge is going up again on Monday.  I know Gulf Stream will do the same soon.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

What did you say Shadow :laugh:  :laugh:  When the price of fuel goes up everything goes up with it including the price of CG sites.  Problem with this is our fixed checks stay the same.  I said I would pay the price of fuel and keep living our American retirement dream but having to cut here to pay there and the heres are begining to be greater than the theres :laugh:  No telling how much more property taxes are on the CGs plus their insurance. Not taking up for them but they are just trying to survive and we will probably see more and more CGs closing.  I know we only use private CGs when necessary now.  Mostly gone to State Parks and CORE. and staying in one place longer.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

Hey, Kenneth.  You and LInda enjoy your time away from work.  Your guys will take care of everything just fine.  
Sunset Creek is doing just fine.  Still concerned about the yellow flame, but have not tried to adjust it yet.  Linda doesn't cook a whole lot on it anyway (don't tell her I said that, pls).  She fell getting out of the shower last night.  Knee gave out and she fell part out of the shower and part in the shower....I had to help get her up, but she is ok today, just a little sore.  I have a few suggestions I'll send to you after your vacation.....related to the trailer.  Maybe they will redesign it a little.  Not sure if they even take suggestions from customers.
Enjoy your trip and be safe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

hey Kennth enjoy the vacation,, and yes all prices are going up ,, but i feel that we can all go about our rv life and still have fun,,, but for how long :question:  :question: ...
we all feel the pinch somewhere ,, if u know what i mean


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 9, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

Shhhhhh!  {Whisper only}

Hey, let's all go to Kenneth's store enmasse and move everything around. We'll put all of the RVs behind his building so when he comes back that morning he won't see them and he'll call the cops!

Then we can move all of the store inventory around.  (We'll be just like one of those gangs that overwhelms a 7-11 store!) We'll move the #4568 hose bushings over to the box that has the #7893 awning cleaner. Then put the #9721 sewer hose where the #2856 leveling blocks, orange are. He won't notice for weeks!

Come on! You guys out west better get started now if you're going to make it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Re: mighty quite

hey Tex ,, i think u'r on to something ,, when do we start ,, i'm only a few hours away ,,, i have a truck with a fifth wheel and a goosenect hitch and also have an electric hitch on the rear ,, i think we can make grandview think he is out of bussiness,, due to the fact that all his inventory is gone ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

